# Blue below Green Mt.



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I see the Blue is up to 700. Anyone know if this is for Gore fest or if it will last a couple weeks.


----------



## dakpowderday (May 1, 2014)

I haven't hit it this year yet. Going Sunday and heard from local Trout Unlimited guys that floated last week about the addition of rocks to divert more water through the main part of the ranch. Causing super low flows in the main channel, and they got stuck repeatedly. Any word on this? Is that even legal? 

Also a change to one of the weirs, causing a super sketchy 5' drop to flat, instead of the usual rounded boulder drops. Beta?


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

The blue often is used as a major part of the upper c's water during late summer and early fall. If farmers down stream call for water, it tends to keep running well into September.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Kara Lamb, we miss you!


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

*New Rocks*

Floated it earlier this year, and we floated by a side channel on the Jones Ranch that had been completely blocked off by huge boulders (on river right). We figured maybe it was temporary and they were doing river restoration on the ranch? In any case there was an easy and obvious passage on river left. Maybe they have added more since then?


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

They always drain green mt end of the season my guess flows are bumped for gore fest and will come back down for a few weeks and then should bump back up 500-1000 mid sept-October. Lake is still full 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

